# Cabinet With Transparent Side Panel



## lovedonator (Nov 29, 2014)

I am using a Corsair Carbide 400R right now.(Rest of the configuration is in my signature). I'm thinking of adding led lights inside my cabinet so I've been looking for a cabinet with transparent side panel. My budget is 5-6K.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 30, 2014)

nzxt h240,s340, corsair carbide 300r with side panel or search for  a  side panel for your 400r. if you can increase the budget, see nzxt h440. also there are other nzxt cases like source 530, phantom 410 which shoul fall under your budget.


----------



## lovedonator (Nov 30, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> nzxt h240,s340, corsair carbide 300r with side panel or search for  a  side panel for your 400r. if you can increase the budget, see nzxt h440. also there are other nzxt cases like source 530, phantom 410 which shoul fall under your budget.



Can't seem to find nzxt products on sale on any Indian website.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 30, 2014)

lovedonator said:


> Can't seem to find nzxt products on sale on any Indian website.



look at primeabgb.com


----------



## lovedonator (Nov 30, 2014)

rijinpk1 said:


> look at primeabgb.com



Thanks


----------

